# Steelhead



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Caught 14 of them on Sunday. Most were in the 16 to 22 inch range which were released to grow a little bit more. I took one home that was 8 pounds, I figured that one would be good with some wild rice and moral mushrooms and a couple of venison steaks. I cannot divulge information about how, when or where the fish were caught. It was a great day to be fishing though.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Heading up that way on Wednesday. Going to give the steel a try then floating salmon eggs from the last trip.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Luck JFish I am allowed to say I caught the fish in L Michigan on spawn and 2/5 oz cleos.


----------



## GrouseMD (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the report Robert, good to hear there are some fish around. I have had a bird hunting trip planned for quite a while in the Curtis area, where I'll be staying with a friend from college. However, my bird dog has come up lame over the last week and I'm thinking about fishing for steelhead as a backup plan between hunting dogless. I have never fished the UP for steel and was wondering if there are any rivers worth trying in that general area? PMs welcome.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Your reports are the worst!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

GrouseMD said:


> Thanks for the report Robert, good to hear there are some fish around. I have had a bird hunting trip planned for quite a while in the Curtis area, where I'll be staying with a friend from college. However, my bird dog has come up lame over the last week and I'm thinking about fishing for steelhead as a backup plan between hunting dogless. I have never fished the UP for steel and was wondering if there are any rivers worth trying in that general area? PMs welcome.


 yea there are some good rivers in that area send me a pm and I will send you some river names


----------



## TWHITTICO (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll be up ther during Thanks giving at the inlaws. Would like to catch a few of the steel head when i'm there. I fish the PM in the lower did good this year hope the same in the UP.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> Caught 14 of them on Sunday. Most were in the 16 to 22 inch range which were released to grow a little bit more. I took one home that was 8 pounds, I figured that one would be good with some wild rice and moral mushrooms and a couple of venison steaks. I cannot divulge information about how, when or where the fish were caught. It was a great day to be fishing though.


 
Nice job Robert!! It sounds like you had a very successful day! Not to mention a great reward...steelhead, wild rice and morals!!:corkysm55

Thanks for sharing your day!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> Good Luck JFish I am allowed to say I caught the fish in L Michigan on spawn and 2/5 oz cleos.


Good job on the steel, looking forward to the ice up there for them You can always share when and how, the where you just have to send me by pm's:lol:


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Got thus bad boy Friday!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

